# Bee Log



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok , yall.....I'm new here

In fact, I am a arborist who has never kept bees. I recently removed a large Silver Maple and encountered Honey Bees. Everyone wanted me to spray them and keep going....I refused. I returned the next day and wrapped the limb in burlap and lowered the log. I set up the hive under the guidance of a friend who has bees.

I plan on setting a super on top and begin to feed to try to keep them alive. I have no idea how much honey they have stored. Any tips?


How do I post pictures?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

You should be able to see how much honey they have from looking at their combs or by the weight. Did you place the combs in frames or just stick the whole thing under a box? Was there a queen, brood or eggs? Lots of things to think about before feeding to see if they can live.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I assume there is a queen...but dunno.

The cavity in the log looks full, but its hard to tell. I cut the log flat and covered with plywood. I have one super and will feed probably on thursday when temps hit 58. 

can I post pics in this forum?


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

No_Bivy COOL!! Love what you are up to. 
There is tremendous interest in beekeeping in Buncome County. I understand the county's club has about 400 members so you should be able to find help.
As for posting pictures, check further down in the Photo Gallery.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

can I post pics in this forum?[/quote]

Hi Bivy - 
You can post pictures by putting the photos on photobucket or other similar site and then post a link to the page where the photos are into your message. 
Like this:
http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j37/Maine_Beekeeper/?action=view&current=December82007002.jpg

Looking forward to seeing your log hive!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Maine Beekeeper*

:thumbsup:Your photo is a classic!
It belongs on the cover page of a bee magazine or book.
You probably have good memories setting in the green chair.
Ernie


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I have added a bunch more rock to stablize it more and a wire mesh over the entrance hole to prevent mice from getting in. I may wire with electric fence since we have Bears around here.....


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Assuming the wire mesh is big enough for the bees to get through, looks like you did a good job! I was going to comment about watching for the entrance being covered by snow, and then I realized that you are not one of us nuts that keeps bees in the arctic!

You are the type of arborist I would hire, but I'm afraid the travel fees would be too high.


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

Since there's no way you can tell how much they have in the way of stores, you could cut a hole in the center of that peice of plywood and put on a bucket feeder with sugar syrup in it. If they need stores, they'll take it. If they don't, they'll leave it alone. 

After the first of the year, put on a body with foundation and continue to feed. Do this when beekeepers in your area tell you, since you're in a different growing zone than I am. Eventually, you'll want to coax the queen up and out of the log and into standardized equipment.

Nice job! Definitely seek out the local bee club for support. And keep taking pics to document your progress.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Scored a deep super and a lid today.......Tommorow will be 58 degrees.....so I guess I'll set up the feeder on top. I was planning on two quart jars with sugar syrup. How big of hole should I drill in the plywood on top of the log? I will have one deep super and a regular one on top. No frames right now....figured if they survive I will move them in the spring to a real hive. Any thoughts?

ps..going to a local "bee school" at Warren Wilson college in a couple of months.....and I might start advertising for bee removal since we climb trees everyday....


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

DO NOT...DO NOT...DO NOT...Put boxes on without frames.

You can use a box without frames to protect your feeder jars or bucket, but NEVER allow the bees to move up into a box without frames. It will be a bigger mess than you want to tackle.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

iddee said:


> DO NOT...DO NOT...DO NOT...Put boxes on without frames.
> 
> You can use a box without frames to protect your feeder jars or bucket, but NEVER allow the bees to move up into a box without frames. It will be a bigger mess than you want to tackle.


ok...so, when I drill the hole into the cover....I should place the feeder jar directly over it? I have a simple feeder, but it does have space for the bees to move out into the box. Whats the deal with them getting into there? I know nothing about this stuff.:doh:.........."tree guy" trying to turn into a "bee guy."


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

the feeder thingy









so far...more rocks, second super and cover on the ground









the youtube of the hive the day we collected it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvBwpppK9pQ


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*No Bivy*

FYI:
The "Old Timers" used a method called Drumming to transfer bees from Gum Logs into modern Langstroth hives. 
But, wait until this spring when the weather is some what settled.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

well so..........on the hole or in a feeder? how big of a hole? I was thinking 2"dia


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Feeder hole size.*

I use a 1.5" hole made by a hole saw. But, I have sized down to 1.0"
If you plan using a quart jar go with the 1.5" feeder hole.
If you go wih a feeder pail a 1.0" hole is big enough
How about taking your chain saw and cutting a the bees a roof over the exposed hole in the log. You should be able to slip a 1/4" piece of plywood into the saw kerf and toe nail it in place.
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*No Bivy*

You're hooked. Pretty soon all those nice tree trucks will have flatbeds.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> You're hooked. Pretty soon all those nice tree trucks will have flatbeds.


already have those.......tree guy ya know:thumbsup:
yeah......I'm hooked


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bee log*

If you give it away immediately there is still hope that you could live a normal life.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

ok.............nah

sugar syrup...5lbs sugar + how much boiling water ?


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

No_Bivy said:


> ok.............nah
> 
> sugar syrup...5lbs sugar + how much boiling water ?


If you want 1:1 you need to use 25 lbs. sugar to 25 pints of water to make five gallons. In other words for 1 lb. of sugar use 1 pint of water or 2 lbs. sugar to 1 pint of water for the 2:1 syrup. You don't actually need to heat the 1:1 but it last longer IMO if you do.


----------



## Rondobee (Oct 16, 2008)

You are doing the right thing by trying to save the bees :thumbsup:
I am new here so I can not give you any help but I can Thank You for what your doing. Its great to see someone in your business taking an interest in saving the bees :thumbsup:

You can learn alot on here by Spring, I am learning myself as I am going to try to start 4 hives in the Spring myself. I wish I could find feral bees to start my hives with, and it looks like you will have a good start on yours. Good Luck to you and Thanks for trying to save the bees.

Rondobee


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

sugar syrup...5lbs sugar + how much boiling water ?[/QUOTE]

5lbs of sugar is added to 10 pints of warm water (boiling water reduces in volume) this is 1:1

5 lbs of sugar added to 5 pints of water will yield 2:1 mix. 

I would leave a gap of about 1/2 inch of space under the feeder. 

Be sure you have the feeder out by warm weather ( 60 F) and put frames in the hive body. put another hive body over it and put your feeder back in that one.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

1lb.=1 pint
5lb.=5 pint
10lb.=10 pint

5+5= 1 to 1
10+5= 2 to 1
You don't want to boil more than 1 minute, if at all. No measurable amount of water will boil away.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll post some pics later.....

I did not leave a gap since the are no frames like previuosly suggested.

I used 4lbs to two quarts. Looks clear..tastes good too, or at least my kids think so

temps hit 60, they were flying alot. Some carrying sawdust out of the hive where I drilled the hole. I guess I need to get a smoker thingy:doh:

I watched a few vids of african honey bees, I'm glad they dont live around here, guess it's to cold.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Good Job on getting it all set up. Sounds like you're on track for a healthy new colony. 
Hook up with your local bee group. Best thing would be if you could beg/barter a deep box of honey (or even a medium) and get that on now so you know they have plenty of food for winter. They'll move up in to it in spring and you can get them out of the log by setting a queen excluder between the new hive and the log. 
Also, if you can, find a mentor. That makes a huge difference!

I imagine you'll have no trouble getting "bee calls" for swarms and colonies in trees once people know you're a tree climber. 

(and yes, you need a smoker.)


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

the video of the feeder being added....yes, I'm still a bit jumpy around bees.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_SSJnyCvhI

the current set up

















I noticed a few carpenter ants around the inside feeder...should I bee worried?


----------



## NashBeek (Feb 15, 2008)

iddee said:


> 1lb.=1 pint
> 5lb.=5 pint
> 10lb.=10 pint
> 
> ...


Thanks Iddee;
I thought I had been doing it wrong all this time.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

don't worry about the ants. They bother us much more than the bees.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

If I see bees "fanning" at the entrance, is that a sign the queen is still OK?

or any signs I can look for....


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks great. 
Fanning is a good sign. 

The other thing you could do is set out an open feeder for pollen substitute. 
This is what I use in my yard (I actually started doing this for the first time when I brought home my bee log that I posted pics of earlier.)

Here's the setup:
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j37/Maine_Beekeeper/November92008068.jpg
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j37/Maine_Beekeeper/November92008056.jpg

I have a recipe for pollen patties that I found on the internet and that's what I use for the basis of my open feeding recipe. Here's how I make it in when I put it out in the bucket. (soybean flower and brewers yeast can be found at most health food stores - call first!)
Sift all together through a traditional sifter:
2 cups soybean flower
1 cup brewers yeast
1 teaspoon Vitamin C powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

Then put it in the bucket. The "half lid" (or 1/3 lid, depending on how you cut it) is pretty important or the bees will blow the pollen substitute right out the front door when flying in and out.
I bring mine in at night and put it out in the day because otherwise my dogs will get into it and eat it. BUT, if you were going to leave it out, I'd make sure it is tilted such that rain wouldn't get in (or even fashion some kind of a "visor/overhang" to keep rain out. 

Also, you may need to initially bait it with a little honey (not much - 1 tablespoon max). Once the bees have clued in to it, they'll look at it every morning to see if the pollen has magically reappeared. 

Do not put this directly in front of the hive. Put it at least 25 or 50 feet away. (If you attract other bees to the feeder, you do not want to be directing them to the log.) You can have it as close to the house as you'd like, as the bees will be very gentle at the feeder. Maybe put it somewhere you can see it out the window. Another way to help them find it is to buy some flowers and put them next to it. (in my second shot you can see an orange and a white mum next to the bucket.)

Have fun!


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

If they are taking Pollen, that means the queen is good? Sorry for all the dumb questions......

Tree guy = Bee guy in training


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes - They need pollen to rear brood. Bees "eat" pollen and turn it into royal jelly - then feed royal jelly to larvae. 
Queen = eggs = larvae = need pollen


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Why the vitamen c powder?


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Real pollen contains lots of vitamins. Vitamin C powder is also a preservative. 
(real answer is that it was part of the original recipe and the bees seem to like it. If you can't get it, just go for the brewers yeast and soy flour - those are the real protein sources)

Also, is that a second feeder that you have outside the box in your second photo?
If yes, remove it. If you have wild bees in the area that will invite them to rob at the log. That's why the feeder is in the box - so other bees can't rob.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

it was a second feeder, and I did remove it. They did not seem to be interested in it anyway. 

I found a ladie with a bunch of equipment....but it needs a lot of work. I may get it and try to repair before spring...what should I offer for it?


----------



## vajerzy (Feb 5, 2008)

Maine_Beekeeper said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Then put it in the bucket. The "half lid" (or 1/3 lid, depending on how you cut it) is pretty important or the bees will blow the pollen substitute right out the front door when flying in and out.
> I bring mine in at night and put it out in the day because otherwise my dogs will get into it and eat it. BUT, if you were going to leave it out, I'd make sure it is tilted such that rain wouldn't get in (or even fashion some kind of a "visor/overhang" to keep rain out.


Would you use BeeMax powder that I use to make pollen patties?


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

a friend of mine who used to keep bees has old pollen in his refrigerator....maybe 4 yrs? Could you feed this to a hive?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Two things, one is the pollen has probably degraded beyond useful. The other being that you risk introducing anything your friends bees may have had. The fact they "used" to keep bees throws up a big flag to me. If they were successful and had healthy robust bees, they would probably still have them.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Bizzybee said:


> Two things, one is the pollen has probably degraded beyond useful. The other being that you risk introducing anything your friends bees may have had. The fact they "used" to keep bees throws up a big flag to me. If they were successful and had healthy robust bees, they would probably still have them.


I was worried about foul brood. If I get used hives should I be concerned about this. How do I treat stuff besides buring it?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Be safe and don't take frames from anyone. Start with new frames and foundation. They aren't that expensive. You can scorch all the surfaces of the boxes with a torch to clean them. Heavy solution of chlorine beach can be used as well. Give it enough contact time to work and do it well enough ahead of time so it will have time to dissipate out of the woodenware.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I got some new gear today......55 bucks for a complete 10 frame hive

I'm trying to figure out if the bees I have are Russian or Italian...any tips? I know the Russian are a bit darker. Or could they bee something totally different then these two?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

So you met Anthony and Harlan???

If so, you should have picked their brain a while. They can help you in any way needed, all the way through the removal and set up of the hive.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Darren Orr is who I met...Idid pick his brain for awhile.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

todays bee log....too bad they were dead, sucks.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Not long dead, from the looks of that comb. Sad, but you can't get them all, I guess.


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

I think a sure sign that you're incurably hooked on beekeeping is when you start accumulating things that you're sure you'll use someday. Like pieces of board from a construction dumpster that you "plan" to make into covers or hive bodies.

Next thing you know, you'll have buckets filled with stuff you're saving. Like that comb from the dead hive for instance...


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

What should I do with the comb...make candles? give to an educational place?


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

Sure. Either one of those things. I personally can't stand to see good wax go to waste. A nice piece of comb like those can make a real nice show and tell item. And kids like em, too.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

so far so good. Warm yesterday and rain. In between rain some bees were venturing out. I'm gonna wire up some electric fence today since we have Black Bears here....


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

No Bivy,

Just started reading this post. Keep us up on how things go. From my limited view it looks to me that you're doing everything right. Over the winter read all you can so you can be ready for Spring. Especially in your profession you'll find hives and swarms come out of the woodwork. The more you know the more confident you'll be in dealing with your new hobbie, addiction... whatever.


----------



## lincoln of the marsh (Mar 10, 2008)

Another use for that comb is to use it to bate nucs, the stuff you have looks very new. the old black brown stuff seems to work best.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

How early can I place frames in the super on top and start letting the bees come up outta the log?


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

I just got into this thread this morning. WOW! No Bivy we need more tree guys like you! 
It looks like you are doing things right and getting good advice from local people. 
Its just to bad the sickness has prgressed well into the third stage and you will never be quite right again!
Your gonna have fun!


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

so I think my bees are Italian and I was reading they start rearing brood in Jan. Should I ad frames to the top feeder box?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

keep the feeder box and add another next to the hole. put foundation and frames in the new box. good luck,mike


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Not sure what you mean....slide the feeder off the hole and fill extra space with frames?


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

oh yeah....should I change from sugar syrup to fondant?


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

temps just hit 64....bees are flyin'

hard to see, but check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKI_bvbWmmM


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

:scratch: nobody?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

It was 65 here in Erie. When that happens in December here, one is not indoors on the computer! A few bees flying yesterday, but the wind is howling today, so that was probably it for the nice weather.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Hows this for a Fondant recipe...
1 part confectionary sugar
1part HFCS mix until clay like?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Search the site for a Fondant recipe. But if I was you I'd switch to Fondant while you can. It's actually easy to make and gets easier with experience.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks......I went to a bee club meeting last night and saw Greg Rogers give a lecture on Nucs and splits, some really interesting techniques. A bit overwhelming for a noobie like me.......but cool


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Well my bees survived the bitter cold here.....They have eaten 2qts of sugar water so far. Around 5lbs of sugar. The temp hit 64 yesterday...there was A LOT of activity. Ive read the queen starts laying in feb.....does it have to stay warm for this to start?


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

my bee school starts on saturday....cool. and so far my bee log is still surviving


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

From the amount of posts, it appears you've officially got the beekeeping bug. There's no cure, you might as well enjoy it. Getting yourself educated by attending classes, making contacts with experienced Beeks (especially local) whom you can watch and ask questions of and reading as much as you want is the right way to start things off. I'm going into my 4th year and am continually learning. Starting to make some of my own equipment and going to try raising my own queens from grafts this year. 

It's a very dynamic hobby as you don't know what you're find and be challenged with from day to day. Hive extractions like what you're dealing with are a whole lot of fun. It's a learning experience you'll never forget. Keep it up.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Ed Buchanon is gonna help with the extraction in the spring.....any of yall ever done it? any recommendations


----------

